# how to use portmaster -a (without some ports)



## andrian (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi, please help me.
I want update all ports and not update some ports.
I run this command:
`portmaster -afd -x lang/php71 -x textproc/php71-ctype`
but get problems:

```
===> Options unchanged                                                                                                                              
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/php72 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for lang/php72

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


        ===>>> The textproc/php71-ctype port moved to textproc/php72-ctype
        ===>>> Reason: Has expired: upstream security support ended

===>>> Launching child to update php71-ctype-7.1.32 to php72-ctype-7.2.31

===>>> All >> php71-ctype-7.1.32 (197/197)

        ===>>> The textproc/php71-ctype port moved to textproc/php72-ctype
        ===>>> Reason: Has expired: upstream security support ended


===>>> Currently installed version: php71-ctype-7.1.32
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/php72-ctype

===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/php72-ctype from ports

===>>> Cannot cd to lang/php71
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for php71-ctype-7.1.32 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
Why update to "php72-ctype-7.2.31" ?
How do I specify not to update exceptions?


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 20, 2020)

It is not advised to use _portmaster_ at all, even if some say so.  It's broken.  Period.  See here and here.  Exceptions are self-contained ports (only scripts, some small utilities are even completely inside the ports tree & do not download anything), and ports with very few dependencies.  In general, it is much better to use ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/synth (IIRC the latter works fine with sysutils/bastille?), because these build in a clean environment and do not clutter your system with build dependencies.  Have a look at https://github.com/jrmarino/synth and decide to either `pkg install poudriere/synth`.  Unless you want to change some ports knobs from the defaults, use pre-built packages.


----------



## Zvoni (Aug 20, 2020)

Agree with ports-mgmt/poudriere.
I used portmaster, too, until i found the how-to for poudriere. Never looked back.


----------

